# Der Angelwahnsinn an der Costa Blanca (Santa Pola)



## Laksos (20. August 2011)

Hi Boardies, viele Urlaubsgrüße von der Costa Blanca!
Ich bin gerade in Santa Pola und würde wahnsinnig werden, wenn ich hier Angeln wollte (zumindest jetzt im Juli+August). Es ist ein Urlaubsort hauptsächlich für Spanier, kaum Ausländer gibt es hier. Wir erholen uns prächtig und haben viel Spaß, gerade mit den Einheimischen hier. Aber mit unserem liebsten Hobby, dem Angeln, machen wir in dieser Hochsommer- und Reisezeit der Spanier, freiwillig Pause.
Sonst Angeln wir gerne hier, aber eher im Frühjahr/Frühsommer oder Herbst. Obwohl die Spanier auch beim Angeln herzlich nett, kontaktfreudig und hilfsbereit sind: Es ist einfach zu voll!|uhoh::q
Auf den Bildern hierunter kann man das ganz gut erkennen. Wir haben nie gesehen, daß einer von denen einen Fisch fing... Sicher gibt es Zeiten früh morgens oder spät abends und nachts, wo es vielleicht doch möglich wäre, irgendwo abseits ruhigere Stellen zu finden und auch erfolgreich auf Lubinas und große Doraden zu fischen. Aber wenn selbst Kleinkinder bis nachts 2 Uhr durch die Straßen wuseln, wäre mir ein Zeitfenster ab 3 Uhr in der Frühe doch zu extrem! Vor allem, wenn man im Beruf täglich um 4.25h aufstehen muss, genießt man dann doch besser ein paar Tage mit relaxen und feiern und zusammensein mit der Familie und Freunden. 
Fische haben wir auch gesehen, allerdings nur dort, wo nicht geangelt werden darf: Große Lubinas (Wolfsbarsche) und Meerbrassenarten zwischen den Badenden am Strand, und fette und zahlreiche Meeräschen im Hafen in Angelverbotszonen - toll!:m
Mit Charterbooten zum Hochseeangeln sieht es allerdings mau aus: Das Boot, welches noch letztes Jahr (für viel Geld) weit raus aufs Meer fuhr, liegt nun im Hafen zum Verkauf. Deren HP bravacharter.com ist inzwischen auch down. Ich glaube, hierfür gibt es, zumindest in Orten ohne int. Touristen, (noch) keinen zahlungskräftigen Markt. Das zumindest optisch noch leidlich in Schuss befindliche und zum Verkauf stehende Boot seht ihr auch auf den folgenden Bildern.
Soweit mein aktueller "anglerischer" Wasserstandsbericht von der Costa Blanca aus Santa Pola. Viel Spaß beim Bilder gucken!:m#h


----------



## Laksos (20. August 2011)

*AW: Der Angelwahnsinn an der Costa Blanca (Santa Pola)*

und hier die letzten Bilder:


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Der Angelwahnsinn an der Costa Blanca (Santa Pola)*

Hi
Ich kenne das ja aus dem Sommer an der Costa Brava, aber soviele Angler!? Hammer.
Ich komm grad von der Costa Brava, deshalb seh ich jetzt erst deine Berichterstattung.  Das mit den Lubinas dort wo man nicht angeln dar kenne ich. Habt ja auch mega viele Meeräschen. Bei un in der Marina wird man auch sofort verscheucht.


----------

